# comments problem



## Touch Of Death (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi, I have a guy leaving offensive insults on my posts. I complained to you about this on his next post but the remarks are still there. What do I do now?
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 29, 2004)

Send me a copy of the comments in a PM.
I'll take care of the rest if action is warrented.


----------

